# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Laptop Sony pcg-5k1m καμμενη καρτα γραφικων μαλλον

## DJman

Πωλείτε το παρακατω λαπτοπ

Sony pcg-5k1m
Με επεξεργαστη Intel&#174; Core2 Duo T8300
Χωρις Μνημες, Δισκο,Μπαταρια,Φορτιστη

Παροολο που το καθαριζα τακτικα και του αλλαζα τις παστες, μαλλον εκαψε την καρτα γραφικων.
Το συνδεσα σε εξωτερικη οθονη και δεν έδινε σημα λογο του οτι δεν προχωράει στο boot μαλλον

Η πρωτη οθονη που βγαζει ειναι αυτη που λεει SONY , απο κει και περα η οθονη αρχιζει να ασπριζει και οσο προχωραει ασπριζει ακομα :P















Τιμη 50
Γινονται και αποστολες με αντικαταβολη

----------


## lepouras



----------

